# Orlando, FL - Christmas Week (Sat/Sun Checking)



## rrazzorr (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, looking for Christmas week in Orlando, something upscale please, Marriott or better. 

Large one Bedroom with full kitchen will do.

Check-in: Dec 21st or Dec 2nd.


----------



## am1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a 3 bedroom deluxe at Wyndham bonnet creek. With check in december 21 or 22 for a week.


----------



## rrazzorr (Dec 16, 2013)

PM'd you - thanks.


----------



## rrazzorr (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone else - for this upcoming weekend?


----------



## jules54 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sent u a PM


----------

